# Should 7 week old puppy go camping for weekend?



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

My coworker is picking up his 7 week old Lab puppy today and wants to take it camping this weekend, with other dogs.

I was hoping I could print this out and show him all the responses since he doesn't like my opinion









Thanks in advance


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How many shots has it had? 

It's only 7 weeks...

I have had foster puppies that don't touch ground until their second shots and are bubble wrapped until their third...so I am probably not the person he'd want to be asking!









Has it been wormed? How often? 

Nope, I would get the puppy (in a week if I could), carry it in to the vet office and set it on a towel on the scale and table, and go home for a nice quiet getting to know you weekend.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Um most likely the dogs has 1 shot or not shots by now. Considering all the things out in a camp ground and not knowing if the other dogs are up to date on shots, there's NO WAY I'd take a 7wk old pup out there. Why not wait until next weekend to get it then?

Also, dog could pick up fleas/ticks, not alot of topicals you can use at 7 wks effectively.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd pick up the pup after the camping trip.

No question.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

And if the disease, bugs, funk isn't enough, there's the fact that the pup will be taken from it's mom and litter and thrown into the chaos of a campsite...it needs to go to their home and get adjusted before being subjected to that...IMHO.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

seven weeks is just barely old enough to bring home. it's VERY foolish to take a seven week old puppy camping. for all the reasons already given.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No way! Too many risks. If anything did happen your co-worker would never forgive himself.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I say absolutely not.
Personally, I would be concerned about traumatizing the little guy. Tell your friend to pick him up after the camping trip or to stay home. He needs to think about what is in the best interest of the puppy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think having a 7 week old on a camping trip would not be fun anyway. What would be the point of camping if all you were doing was taking care of the pup, worrying about the pup, etc.

That is just beside all the other reasons listed above which are even more important.

I say go camping, have fun, and then get the pup acclimated AT HOME.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Please tell your co-worker to learn from my friend's mistake...When we were young, back in middle school, my friend picked up a husky pup just ready to leave the litter. (don't know exactly how old) Two days later I went camping with her and she insisted on bringing the puppy. "But he's had one set of shots!," she said. Long story short, after suffering through a battle with parvo, the pup died.

Obviously, my vote is NO as well.

-Jackie


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't believe the *BREEDER* is OK with this!!!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AltoI can't believe the *BREEDER* is OK with this!!!


Does the breeder even know about these plans? 

Why risk the puppies health, not only to parvo, but lepto, giardia, you name it. So much less stress for the puppy going to a home, and less stress for the campers.

Not the best idea, that's for sure.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

NO!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

no way... is 7 weeks even old enough to go leave it's mother and brother and sisters? It's going to be way too much stress for a pup that young and in a new place. Have your friend pick the puppy up after the trip.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Would you pick a new born baby up at the hospital and take out in the woods camping? Engage your brain!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The breeder doesn't care. They are giving pups out at seven weeks old. To me that just says he's tired of cleaning poop. 

Yes it is a mistake for every reason mentioned. 

When you bring home a new puppy, you should already have a crate, dishes, food, toys, collar and lead, x-pen or baby gates, and groceries to last a couple of days. 

The puppy will see plenty of new people places and things right in your own home for the first few days. That and a vet visit is all he should have. 

Puppies often get car sick or have diahrrea when they first come home just from stress, not to mention change in diet and change in water. Cleaning up with that in the car and at the campsite will be a real joy. 

Whatever.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Um, why would you even want to take a 7 week old puppy camping???


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

I printed this out and gave it to him before he left work.
Thank you for all the replies. I can only hope it helped change his mind.


----------

